# Mr Bubbles in all this glory



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

And where, exactly am I supposed to sleep??


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love his hairdos!! The one in your Pro pic is just hilarious! LOVE it!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He has had many styles over the years. The one with the mohawk got me banned from an american eskimo dog forum for being animal abuse - nevermind I was 5000 miles away when John decided to shave and dye him.




































The Night Bubbles went Crazy


















he is with his "daddy" In pennsylvania but he will be back thrusday, with a haircut. Im afraid.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG those are hilarious!! Thanks for the early morning chuckle :rofl:


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I love jolteon


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Are they photo-shopped?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

His dye jobs? Nope, they are real. The animated ones are made at www.blingee.com

These make take a few mins to load depening on your net speed
http://www.jibjab.com/view/WqI4TTQVcySPUlST


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

That seems quite cruel. I challenge you to go to the hair salon and do the same thing to your hair. Animals deserve dignity too.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they use pet-safe dye, so it isnt that bad. Cute dog!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There's nothing "cruel" about it. 
cru·el   [kroo-uhl] Show IPA
adjective, cru·el·er, cru·el·est.
1.
willfully or knowingly causing pain or distress to others.
2.
enjoying the pain or distress of others: the cruel spectators of the gladiatorial contests.
3.
causing or marked by great pain or distress: a cruel remark; a cruel affliction.
4.
rigid; stern; strict; unrelentingly severe.
**from dictionary.com

I feel dogs are such clowns that as long as they have a good game of toys, walks and someone to talk to (yes, dogs love communicating with us as much as we communicate with them) then they're Grade A. Bubbles is certainly NOT suffering in his little haircuts!! lol In fact, the more people that comes to him, the more friends he makes and the happier he probably is! You wouldn't do it to a shy or anti-social dog.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If I could get away with purple hair, i so would so it. 

I dont mind the dye job but I wish he would stop shaving him. He is a double coated dog and sometimes the hair wont grow back properly, but he gets matted and I get "the teeths" when i try and brush him...Not that he has many teeth left, a few are missing on the bottom


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's actually not cruel... What would be cruel is perming, since perming has sooo many chemicals. They dyes used for dogs, is different than the dye for humans - it is a lot safer, especially since well....dogs lick themselves. It HAS to be safe, wet and dry. I dare you to lick human hair dye ;-) you'd be sick! :lol: What's cruel is dog fighting, beating, etc.

Although to me it looks weird xD I wouldn't do it. :3 But, some people do.However I saw a bichon or whatever dyed green...it looked stupid x.x

Keeshonds have that problem... double coat, you shave, they get patches back and mat more!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Double coated dog= groooooming!! I'd get a d-c dog if it NEEDED a home (like we got our cat) otherwise I'll stick to my terriers and short coated bullies and mastiffs <3 I love Bubbles though! He's awful cute. How old is he?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed on that!! :lol: I was willing to have a keeshond, but now I have a shitzu/westland terrier


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> That seems quite cruel. I challenge you to go to the hair salon and do the same thing to your hair. Animals deserve dignity too.












Challenge accepted. She's getting blue at the first of the month. >.>


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol.

I personally don't like dyed dogs, but I'm the same with fish :roll: no dyed fishies!!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Now fish is something else.. they harm the fish in the process of dyeing them. It's painful for them. For some they have to literally strip the slime coat off the fish using chemicals. Leaving the fish injured and unprotected. Some are dipped in dye that burns into their unprotected body, some are injected with dyes, like glass fish, some are even tattooed to be more colorful. I wouldn't tattoo my 10 year old, so no, I wouldn't tattoo a fish.. 

But dog dyes are designed not to harm the dog if ingested. They're mostly plant based. There are no injections and no bleaching, it's not painful any more then giving a dog a good bath is. Unless Mr Bubbles is a black dog and they've bleached him, which can be painful (so says my daughter.. steam is hot!) and the chemicals can hurt the skin... no, I see no cruelty in dyeing a dog. Besides, most dogs LOVE attention.. I bet Mr Bubbles gets tons of it when he's out like that!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hehe all the more reason to avoid painted tetras :3 poor things. 

althoug Mr Bubbles pulls it off xD


----------

